# Voraussichtliche Preise der Core i7 CPUs aufgetaucht



## BeachBoy08 (18. Oktober 2008)

*Wie Tom´s Hardware berichtet, hat VR-Zone das Einführungsdatum und die voraussichtlichen Preise von Intels Core i7 CPUs herausbekommen.*



Core i7 Extreme 965 (3,2 GHz): 16. November (999$ ~ 750€)
Core i7 940 (2,93 GHz): 16. November (562$ ~ 420€)
Core i7 920 (2,66 GHz): 16. November (284$ ~ 211€)
 
Um die komplette Tabelle sehen zu können, einfach hier klicken.

Mit der Einführung des Core i7 werden auch die Preise für der aktuellen CPU Generation gesenkt.
Außerdem erwarten uns einige neue Core 2- und Pentium Prozessoren

Für den 18.1.2009 sind weiter Preissenkungen geplant


----------



## Klutten (18. Oktober 2008)

Interessante News. Schön wäre aber auch, wenn man hier das Erscheinungsdatum lesen könnte, denn dann müsste man dafür nicht auf eine fremde Webseite schauen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Oktober 2008)

Klutten schrieb:


> Interessante News. Schön wäre aber auch, wenn man hier das Erscheinungsdatum lesen könnte, denn dann müsste man dafür nicht auf eine fremde Webseite schauen.


Moment.
Ich ändere das mal schnell.


----------



## push@max (18. Oktober 2008)

die neuen Prozessoren werden gar nicht mal so teuer sein, allerdings fressen das die teueren X58 Boards alles wieder auf...dadurch wird es doch eine teure Investition.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (18. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> die neuen Prozessoren werden gar nicht mal so teuer sein, allerdings fressen das die teueren X58 Boards alles wieder auf...dadurch wird es doch eine teure Investition.


Da hilft wohl nur warten auf die günstigeren P55 Boards.
Der soll ja auf jeden fall noch in dieses Jahr kommen (ich denke mal so Anfang Dezember), bis dahin werden die Preise für den Core i7 sicherlich auch noch mal gesunken sein.


----------



## der8auer (18. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Außerdem erwarten uns einige neue Core 2- und Pentium Prozessoren



Welche werden das sein? Hast du dazu noch genauere Informationen?

edit: Habs schon in der Quelle gefunden *gg* 

Sollen danach noch weitere Core2 Modelle erscheinen oder is dann schluss?


----------



## Wassercpu (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube ich warte erstmal ab...da mit ich umsteige müsste die Leistung schon deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der jetzigen Core2 generation sein.....aber bei denn vollkommen Übergeschnappten Mainboard Preisen...Warte ich erstmal ab...


----------



## PontifexM (21. Oktober 2008)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich warte erstmal ab...da mit ich umsteige müsste die Leistung schon deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der jetzigen Core2 generation sein.....aber bei denn vollkommen Übergeschnappten Mainboard Preisen...Warte ich erstmal ab...




das seh ich auch so,erst mal abwarten was die neuen wirklich bringen.eventuell reicht ein günstiges upgraden der core duo reihe


----------



## kmf (21. Oktober 2008)

Meine erste C2D E6600 CPU hat mich damals auch um 300€ gekostet. Gar nicht mal so lange her.


----------



## PontifexM (21. Oktober 2008)

auch wenns mich noch so juckt,meine kiste hat mir bisher noch keine sorgen bereitet.am donnertsg wenns FC II ins haus flattert werd ich mehr wissen...und da selbst Crysis anständig läuft


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Da hilft wohl nur warten auf die günstigeren P55 Boards.
> Der soll ja auf jeden fall noch in dieses Jahr kommen (ich denke mal so Anfang Dezember), bis dahin werden die Preise für den Core i7 sicherlich auch noch mal gesunken sein.



Nur wird es für die Bloomfield-CPU´s keine P55 Chipsätze geben da dieser nur für den Sockel 1160 (Lynnfield & Havendale) vorgesehen ist.
Erscheinungstermin wird erst Q2/Q3 09 sein.

Ma überlegen wird wohl doch nicht billig dann der upgrade.


----------



## aurionkratos (21. Oktober 2008)

Aber dein Preis für den kleinsten finde ich relativ fair - nur das Board und der Speicher werden den Preis "ein wenig" nach oben treiben.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Nur wird es für die Bloomfield-CPU´s keine P55 Chipsätze geben da dieser nur für den Sockel 1160 (Lynnfield & Havendale) vorgesehen ist.


Ich dachte aus LGA 1160 wird LGA1156... klick
Und wieso sollte der P55 keine Bloomfield CPUs unterstützen?
Das wäre ja, wie wenn der P45 keine Penryns unterstützen würde...


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Oktober 2008)

@BeachBoy08

Weil dem LGA1156 nachgesagt wird kein QPI zu haben.
Hier bleibt also abzuwarten wie es am Ende ausschaut...


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Oktober 2008)

Ob nun 1160 oder 1156 spielt keine rolle ansich.
Eines der größten Probleme wird sein das der Bloomfield per QPI an den Chipsatz angebunden wird.
Dies hat der P55 nicht da bei ihm das Verfahren DMI genutzt wird welches eben nur die Mainstream Nehalem haben für LGA 1156.

Details P55 -> http://news.softpedia.com/images/news2/Details-on-Intel-039-s-P55-Express-Chipset-Surface-2.jpg
Details X58 -> http://www.pctreiber.net/reviews/asrockuser/presse/intel/x58_specs.jpg


----------



## Bloemfontein (21. Oktober 2008)

Hoffentlich sinken auch die C2s, denn der Q9550 liegt mit der Leistungs sowie Preislich zwischen den beiden Schwächsten i7s


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Aha, verstehe. 
Auch egal, ich werde mir eh keinen Nehalem kaufen.
Ich warte lieber auf den Deneb, da kann ich wenigstens mein aktuelles Borad und den Ram noch verwenden, war ja schließlich nicht ganz billig.


----------



## Chrisch (21. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> @BeachBoy08
> 
> Weil dem LGA1156 nachgesagt wird kein QPI zu haben.
> Hier bleibt also abzuwarten wie es am Ende ausschaut...


Dem wird nicht nur nachgesagt kein QPI zu haben, die LGA1156 CPUs haben kein QPI. Zudem
ist es mechanisch nicht möglich keinen Bloomfield auf einem LGA1156 Board zu betreiben
(unterschiedliche Sockel halt).

@ BeachBoy08

da wäre ich mir nicht umbedingt so sicher mitm Deneb


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> da wäre ich mir nicht umbedingt so sicher mitm Deneb


Die Roadmap von AMD ist zwar etwas unübersichtlich (weshalb ich mich jetzt auch nicht genau damit auskenn) aber soweit ich weiß sind die kommenden 45nm Phenoms für den Sockel AM2/+...

AM3 ist ja noch in der Entwicklungsphase.


----------



## PontifexM (24. Oktober 2008)

noch habe ich ein "betagten" E6700 in meinem rechner,einfach mal abwarten was die an leistung bringen,die ganzen vorab bereichte sind mir zu wischi waschi als das ich mich darauf verlassen würde ! da ich kein rendering mache oder sonstiges was eine quad cpu rechtfertigen würde,werd ich mich wohl auf die neune duals schielen.
spiele mit 4 kern unterstützung kann man immer noch mit der lupe suchen.


----------



## Sesfontain (24. Oktober 2008)

das die Nehalems so'billig' werden hätte ich nicht gedacht aber wie andere schon meinten X58 frisst alles auf ..da kaufe ich lieber ein billigeres Core2 Modell


----------



## Bloemfontein (24. Oktober 2008)

Sesfontain schrieb:


> das die Nehalems so'billig' werden hätte ich nicht gedacht aber wie andere schon meinten X58 frisst alles auf ..da kaufe ich lieber ein billigeres Core2 Modell


Der Meinung bin ich auch


----------



## PontifexM (24. Oktober 2008)

würde nicht zu schnell vorab urteilen ! das sind die ersten bretter,und die nachfolger werd schon billiger werden.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (24. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir grad auf PCGH die News durchgelesen: klick
Tom´s Hardware scheint wohl eine schlechte Quelle gehabt zu haben.
Die Preise für den Core i7 werden doch deutlich höher ausfallen:



Core i7 965 Extreme: ab 1086€ PCGH Preisvergleich
Core i7 940: ab 610€ PCGH Preisvergleich
Core i7 920: ab 319€ PCGH Preisvergleich


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Oktober 2008)

PontifexM schrieb:


> würde nicht zu schnell vorab urteilen ! das sind die ersten bretter,und die nachfolger werd schon billiger werden.


Nein, denn es gibt eine seperate 'Mid Range' Schine, sprich eigenen Sockel.
Somit kann man kaum erwarten, das die X58 Bretter öfter abgesetzt werden...

Aktuell ists ja auch so, das man einen x48 mit 'nem Sellerie kombinieren könnte, das wird nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Oktober 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, denn es gibt eine seperate 'Mid Range' Schine, sprich eigenen Sockel.


 
Hätte man sich bei Intel ja denken können. Jetzt muss man sogar alles neu kaufen, wenn man von Mittelklasse auf High End wechselm will.
Das kann es echt nicht sein. 

Dann doch lieber AMD. Da gehen die Denebs wenigstens in die alten AM2+ Boards rein.


----------



## Chrisch (25. Oktober 2008)

Sooo... nun ist auch das erste günstige X58 Board bei Geizhals gelistet..

*Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5*

M&M Computer = 149,90EUR (Art.-Nr.: L16_1062295)
VV Computer = 159,90EUR

Und da sag nochmal einer man bekommt kein "günstiges" X58 Board


----------



## BeachBoy08 (25. Oktober 2008)

Geizhals schrieb:
			
		

> Besonderheiten: ATI CrossFire (x16/x16), *nVIDIA SLI (nur x8/x8)*


Ich lach mich tot...
Nvdia wird von den bösen Herstellern wieder vernachlässigt.

Aber ist euch mal der Preisunterschied aufgefallen?
Bei VV-Computer 160€ und bei Connected24 gleich 100€uronen mehr


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Oktober 2008)

Chrisch schrieb:


> Sooo... nun ist auch das erste günstige X58 Board bei Geizhals gelistet..
> 
> *Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5*
> 
> ...


Schonmal was von Lockangeboten gehört?!
Du weißt, wie die funktionieren, wie mans macht usw?!

Ergo solltest du nicht so 'euphorisch' sein und mal eher abwarten, bis das Teil echt verfügbar ist, bevor du den Bloomfield hier hypst!


BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Aber ist euch mal der Preisunterschied aufgefallen?
> Bei VV-Computer 160€ und bei Connected24 gleich 100€uronen mehr


Ach, der Chrisch will nur mal wieder so tun als ob der Nehalem nicht soo teuer sind...

Nur dummerweise gibts zu neuen Produkten auch immer einige Shops, die mit besonders günstigen Preisen glänzen - preise, die eigentlich nicht haltbar sind...
Entsprechend bekommen die Kunden die sich diese Ware vorbestellt haben, auch keine Waren sondern nur eine Trostmail, da die Ware ja doch irgendwie nicht in absehbarer Zeit lieferbar sein wird...

Das ist das übliche Spiel, was es immer gibt, wenns was neues gibt, bei dem man erwartet, das sich wie die Fliegen drauf gestürzt wird...


----------



## Der Dudelsack (25. Oktober 2008)

Ich werd mir vllt. balb den i7 920 zulegen

MfG,
diedudelsack


----------



## Chrisch (25. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich lach mich tot...
> Nvdia wird von den bösen Herstellern wieder vernachlässigt.
> 
> Aber ist euch mal der Preisunterschied aufgefallen?
> Bei VV-Computer 160€ und bei Connected24 gleich 100€uronen mehr


Zum SLI:


> Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Die gelisteten Angebote sind keine verbindlichen Werbeaussagen der Anbieter!


SLI läuft x16/x16 und nicht x8/x8, das ist nen Fehler seitens Geizhals.

Zum Preis, M&M Computer = 145€, VV-Computer = 159€ und nen anderen Shop gibt es
da nicht -> Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5, X58 (triple PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> *Schonmal was von Lockangeboten gehört?!*
> *Du weißt, wie die funktionieren, wie mans macht usw?!*


Warum sollten 2 unterschiedliche Shops die mehr als ein X58 Board gelistet haben gerade
mitm X58-UD5 locken wollen und nicht z.B. mitm X58-Extreme, oder MSI Eclipse?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Oktober 2008)

Da haut Intel aber mal richtig auf den Putz, was die Preise angeht, wenn se nicht aufpassen, wird wohl ein nicht unerheblicher Teil der Anwender erst mal auf ne Umstellung verzichten (oder zu AMD abwandern, wenn die vergleichbares von der Leistung haben, aber niedriger im Preis sind=:

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Gross- und Einzelhandel


----------



## Bloemfontein (26. Oktober 2008)

Intel schießt sich genau wie NV mit den GTX260/70/80/90 ein eigentor


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwann musste bei intel ja der Wechsel auf einen neuen Sockel kommen.
Aber das Intel gleich so rabiat vorgeht und die Mittelklasse von der Oberklasse abgrenzt finde ich echt eine Sauerei.

Zum Glück werden die Core 2 Modelle, die meines Erachtens noch genug Leistung bringen, noch ein ganzes Stück weitergeführt.
Daher macht ein Aufrüsten auf den Nehalem derzeit wohl noch keinen allzu großen Sinn.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (26. Oktober 2008)

@Bloemfontain:

1. Geht´s hier um Intel und nicht um Nvidia

2. Pauschalisierungen kann ich auf den Tod nicht ausstehen, wieso sollte die GTX 280 ein Eigentor sein, hier gibt´s so gut wie niemand, der über die Anschaffung einer 280er traurig ist, leistungstechnisch schon gleich 2 x nicht...
Und bei der 260 kann man auch geteilter Meinung sein...

3. Über eine 270/290 zu lamentieren. *bevor* die überhaupt auf dem Markt ist...

Bleib mal bitte sachlich, vielen Dank und Grüße


​


----------



## PontifexM (26. Oktober 2008)

und warum immer wieder das selbe alle jahre wieder ? 
es wurde immer teuer erkauft ein wechsel der völlig neue hardware..und im übrigen hat qualität seine preis  
ich warte ab ,dann werden die preise die jetzt viele hier jammern lassen ,wieder auf ein niveau einpendeln das "fair" ist. 
immer schoen durch die hose atmen.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (27. Oktober 2008)

Bei K&M : Core i7 965XE 1299€ bei 999$ angekündigtem Preis
             Core i7 940   699€ bei 562$      "           "
             Core i7 920 399€  bei 284$    "         "
Bisschen viel oder nicht? 
Unverschämtheit, in den USA die Dinger für 999$ verkaufen und hier 1299 Euro verlangen? Normal dürfte der 965XE höchstens 999€ Kosten. Das sind mindestens 300€ zuviel! Aber mit uns Deutschen kann mans ja machen. Wenn die Preise stimmen, könnt ihr das knicken mit 750€ fürs Topmodel ^^


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Oktober 2008)

Bin mal gespannt ws die dinger taugen aber ich denke selbst in nem jahr kann man noch gut sagen rüste sockel 775 auf!


----------



## Bloemfontein (27. Oktober 2008)

@XFX: ich hab das anders gemeint, kann das aber iwie net recht erklären


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (27. Oktober 2008)

@Bloemfontain: Alles klar, no prob, ich dachte nur das alte Gehaue gegen grün geht wieder los

Jetzt hoffen wir mal alle auf den Deneb, dann kann Intel gar nicht anders, als die Preise regulieren, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und uns als Usern kann´s nur recht sein!

Greetz


----------



## MassL (28. Oktober 2008)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Bei K&M : Core i7 965XE 1299€ bei 999$ angekündigtem Preis
> Core i7 940   699€ bei 562$      "           "
> Core i7 920 399€  bei 284$    "         "
> Bisschen viel oder nicht?
> Unverschämtheit, in den USA die Dinger für 999$ verkaufen und hier 1299 Euro verlangen? Normal dürfte der 965XE höchstens 999€ Kosten. Das sind mindestens 300€ zuviel! Aber mit uns Deutschen kann mans ja machen. Wenn die Preise stimmen, könnt ihr das knicken mit 750€ fürs Topmodel ^^



Der Preis ist von vorher 319 € (vor wenigen Tagen) auf nun 378 € (bei Arlt Abholpreis) gestiegen. Ich denke mal, dass das am momentanen Dollar-Preis liegt und sobald sich der wieder gelegt hat, dürften wir die CPU vllt sogar für 300 € oder weniger bekommen. 
Ich stell mir grad einen neuen PC zusammen und möchte einen Core i7 verbauen, da ist der momentane Dollar-Preis wirklich das Ungünstigste, was es gibt  
Werde wohl warten müssen, bis sich die Finanzmärkte wieder einigermaßen erholt haben. Ich hoffe, dass das Weihnachtsgeschäft dabei hilft


----------



## BeachBoy08 (28. Oktober 2008)

MassL schrieb:


> Werde wohl warten müssen, bis sich die Finanzmärkte wieder einigermaßen erholt haben. Ich hoffe, dass das Weihnachtsgeschäft dabei hilft


Ich glaube bis sich die Finanzmärkte erhohlt haben kann es noch dauern...
Unser W/R Lehrer hat heut gesagt, dass aus Amerika schon wieder der nächste Gau kommen könnte (durch die Kreditkartenkriese)....


----------



## MassL (28. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bis sich die Finanzmärkte erhohlt haben kann es noch dauern...
> Unser W/R Lehrer hat heut gesagt, dass aus Amerika schon wieder der nächste Gau kommen könnte (durch die Kreditkartenkriese)....



Das wäre natürlich bitter. Dann hoff ich mal auf das Weihnachtsgeschäft


----------



## Gunny Hartman (28. Oktober 2008)

MassL schrieb:


> Der Preis ist von vorher 319 € (vor wenigen Tagen) auf nun 378 € (bei Arlt Abholpreis) gestiegen. Ich denke mal, dass das am momentanen Dollar-Preis liegt und sobald sich der wieder gelegt hat, dürften wir die CPU vllt sogar für 300 € oder weniger bekommen.
> Ich stell mir grad einen neuen PC zusammen und möchte einen Core i7 verbauen, da ist der momentane Dollar-Preis wirklich das Ungünstigste, was es gibt
> Werde wohl warten müssen, bis sich die Finanzmärkte wieder einigermaßen erholt haben. Ich hoffe, dass das Weihnachtsgeschäft dabei hilft




Ja aber selbst als der Dollarpreis niedrig war und der Euro stark, kostete der QX9770 stattliche 1299€ und das hat sich bis jetzt kaum geändert. Ich bin  zu 100% sicher, dass Intel den Core i7 965 XE in Deutschland nicht unter 1200€ anbieten wird. Preise von 750€ angesichts des Dollarpreises (999$ - 750€) halte ich für träumerei. Der QX9770 sollte 1400$ Kosten, hier waren es wie gesagt ca. 1200€  wieso bei K&M der i7 965 auch 1299€ kosten soll, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen! Aber verlesen habe ich mich jedenfalls nicht. Ich prophezeie einen unverschämt überteuerten Preis und glaube nicht an einen Preis unter 1000€. Sollte der i7 965 tatsächlich 1299€ kosten anstatt der 750-800 die er kosten könnte, hätte Intel nebenbei ja ein gewinn von ca 500€ pro Prozessor gemacht. Sagt was ihr wollt, aber ich glaube da ist irgendwas nicht ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Arrow1982 (30. Oktober 2008)

Der schnellste Prozessor wird immer mit 500 Euro Gewinn verkauft. Egal ob das früher mal bei AMD oder bei Intel jetzt so ist. Das wird immer so sein Finanzkrise oder Wechselkurs oder was auch immer hin oder her...


----------



## PCGH_Chris (30. Oktober 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *Wie Tom´s Hardware berichtet, hat VR-Zone das Einführungsdatum und die voraussichtlichen Preise von Intels Core i7 CPUs herausbekommen.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Wort zu den (zu erwartenden) Preisen:

Der Dollarkurs steht aktuell bei 1,30; 999 US-Dollar entsprechen also 768 Euro. Bedenkt aber, dass dazu noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt (als Ausgleich für die MWSt; das wären also 769 * 19% = 913 Euro) und ggf. ein Zollsatz (dürfte aber auf Mikroprozessoren aus USA nicht anfallen).

Außerdem entstehen noch Kosten für Transport und Lagerung und schließlich will der Händler auch noch seinen Anteil haben. Für diese drei Posten würde ich ca. zehn Prozent einkalkulieren, so dass man davon ausgehen kann, dass das günstigste Angebot bei knapp 1.000 Euro liegen dürfte. Erfahrungsgemäß wird dieser Preis erst nach einigen Tagen bzw. Wochen (abhängig von der Verfügbarkeit) erreicht.

Zum Vergleich: Beim Dollartiefststand von 1,60 vor einigen Monaten wäre die CPU nach dieser Rechnung für ca. 810 Euro zu haben gewesen - also knapp 200 Euro billiger. Das deckt sich auch ungefähr mit den Preisen, die wir vor einem halben Jahr für die Extreme-Editionen hatten (ca. 790 bis 820 Euro)

Sollte der Euro weiter fallen und - sagen wir - bei 1,10 landen, kostet der i7-965 schon 1.189 Euro


----------



## BeachBoy08 (30. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Sollte der Euro weiter fallen und - sagen wir - bei 1,10 landen, kostet der i7-965 schon 1.189 Euro


Geht ja noch...


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Oktober 2008)

PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> Ein Wort zu den (zu erwartenden) Preisen:
> 
> Der Dollarkurs steht aktuell bei 1,30; 999 US-Dollar entsprechen also 768 Euro. Bedenkt aber, dass dazu noch die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer kommt (als Ausgleich für die MWSt; das wären also 769 * 19% = 913 Euro) und ggf. ein Zollsatz (dürfte aber auf Mikroprozessoren aus USA nicht anfallen).
> 
> ...





Ja toll das reicht mir nicht. 1299€ sind einfach nicht zu erklären damit. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass man in Amerika 1000 Dollar zahlt und wir hier 1300 Euro. Das entspricht einem Mehrpreis von ca 500 Dollar. Das ist ungerecht.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (31. Oktober 2008)

Dann bestell doch einfach in den USA. Dort gibt es eine Reihe von Großhändlern, die auch international versenden. Auf CPUs gibt es zumindest bei Intel grundsätzlich drei Jahre Garantie - das Einsenden kann aber natürlcih teuer und langwierig werden.

Selbst bei Händlern, die nicht international versenden, kann man mittlerweile einkaufen: Meine USA Adresse - Guenstig in USA shoppen!.

Die 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer musst du aber in jedem Fall zahlen, es sei denn, du riskierst einen Schwarzimport. Falls sie dich erwischen, wird es aber erst richtig teuer.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (31. Oktober 2008)

Das was ich meine ist aber folgendes: Der QX9770 sollte 1399 oder 1499 Dollar kosten. In deutschland kostete er zu beginn 1299€, was noch gerecht war. Und selbst jetzt bei fallendem Dollarwechselkurs kostet er noch fast gleichviel, eher etwas weniger. Wenn dann ein Core i7 965XE in den USA für 999 Dollar rauskommt und in Deutschland soviel kosten soll wie der QX9770, der in den USA aber 1499 Dollar, also 500 Dollar mehr kostet, kann ich das nicht verstehen. Der Core i7 müsste dem wechselkurs nach ohne Mehrwertsteuer ca 800 Euro kosten, bei nem Wechselkurs von 1,26$ pro Euro. Mit der Mehrwertsteuer dann 940 Euro rum. Das ist aber immer noch weit weg von 1299€, mit denen er größtenteils gelistet wird, bisher. Und mit Lagerkosten und Transportkosten kann das keiner erklären, da glaub ich nicht dran. Bei QX9770 für 1499$ wären es demnach ja 1180€ ca. und mit Mehrwertsteuer dann 1400€ ungefähr. Ich find das istn witz. Der i7 der 999$ kosten soll, kostet 1299€, genausoviel wie der QX9770 der 1499$ kostet in den USA. Mit dem Wechselkurs lässt sich das keinesfalls erklären.
Wenn der Kurs 1:1 wäre, dann wären 1299€ inkl. Mwst. gerechtfertigt. Aber ganz bestimmt nicht bei einem Kurs von 1:1,26


----------



## Bloemfontein (31. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jetzt hoffen wir mal alle auf den Deneb, dann kann Intel gar nicht anders, als die Preise regulieren, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft und uns als Usern kann´s nur recht sein!
> 
> Greetz


jep, sonst könnte uns intel noch den Bach runter gehen


----------



## bxstar (2. November 2008)

Schade, dass der Wechselkurs von $ auf € sich in letzter Zeit wieder weit gegen 1:1 stabilisiert hat. Aber trotzdem finde ich die Preise vernünftig. Wird mal Zeit für einen neuen Rechner. Mal schauen wie die Preise und mein Geldbeutel im Januar aussehen. Evtl. wirds dann der Core i7 920 bei mir werden, hoffentlich


----------

